
The toxic reality of social media discourse - kierancairney
https://medium.com/@kieran.n.cairney/the-toxic-reality-of-social-media-discourse-fbdee283594c
======
kierancairney
Hey all! I'm Kieran, the writer of this post and creator of the app Change My
Mind.

Change My Mind is the fully anonymous, no incentive platform for healthy, open
and honest 1-on-1 discussions.

I truly believe that a platform founded on the goals of creating a space for
healthy discourse will allow us to narrow the divide in the world one chat at
a time.

If you have comments or questions about the article or app, I'd love to hear
any feedback.

[https://apps.apple.com/app/id1524167633](https://apps.apple.com/app/id1524167633)

------
aaron-santos
A refutation of social media isn't a justification for its opposite. Changing
systems always involves trade offs. What are we trading by advocating for
anonymous 1-on-1 discussions?

~~~
kierancairney
To be clear, I'm specifically calling out the toxicity of debating on social
media platforms, not social media as a whole. The idea being here that if
there was a better platform to hear the other side of an opinion, people may
think to go there instead of social media.

